# Colonoscopy preps



## mey2614 (Feb 25, 2011)

I recently was scheduled for a colonoscopy but was unable to do the prep. I got down the mag citrate, that started to work and then it was time to take the trylyte (spelling?). That stuff was impossible for me to get down! Immediately after taking a sip I would throw it right back up. So all in all I was not able to go for my test. I'm really in need of some answers for my constipation and stool consistency issues. I go for an endoscopy soon and am hoping that might give me some feedback. In the meantime I'm wondering if there are any other preps out there that Dr.'s have let other people use. The trylyte consistency was something I could not keep down. Any idea would be appreciated


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Could you talk to your doctor about maybe taking less of the prep solution but over a longer period of time? There are also pills you can take though many doctors won't prescribe them because they don't clean you out as well, plus you have to take a lot of them - like 20!


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi. There's an ongoing discussion about colonoscopy preps over at the IBD Discussion forum. That site was just recently split off and separated from this site.The thread is mostly about the member's experiences with using Movicol.MoviPrep Prep for ColonoscopyIn this particular post, Elizabeth advises a Mirolax/Ducolax prep. as being most gentle. She also advises that being proactive in your diet for about 2 days prior to using the prep achieves the best results. I totally agree with the proactive dietary restrictions prior to the prep. I usually start soft foods only 4/5 days prior to the prep, liquids only at 2 days prior.Post #21


----------



## mey2614 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Naomi889 (Sep 11, 2005)

To all the IBS_C people, my IBS-C symptoms have been much better in the six weeks since my colonoscopy prep i.e. Picolax and starvation. My IBS-C manifests as chronic incomplete emptying with associated bloating, discomfort and abdominal distension and while these symptoms are still present, there are improved and I am in less discomfort (just waiting for the improval to end, naturally!!!). Bear in mind 6 movicol a day or pretty much any other type of laxative had not enabled me to improve this incompete bowel emptying, but the picolax did. Upon researching I believe I am not the only person to have experienced this, the Prof John Hunter who wrote "irritable bowel solutions" says on page 87 that a lot of IBS-D is really caused by incomplete emptying! - he is saying that treating patients with a colonoscopy-type prep clear-out can have beneficial effects, to the point where they did this on 15 ibs patients and 12 were cured six months later. He says he did this after noticing some of his patients told him they felt better after the colonoscopy prep. Often over the past 9 years I felt like I was going crazy as it seemed rare for ibs people to complain of IE as marked, constant and intractable as I judged mine to be, and sometimes I would wonder whether actually a lot of IBS people really did have IE but they didn't realise it, maybe mine came on so suddenly that I was more sure it was IE. Anyway I bet anything that Hunter's proctocol would help some IBS-C people too cos they like me probably have constant incomplete bowel emptying.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I suffer that as well and its a nightmare and I think the Movicol exacerbates it because I always find it makes me go to the toilet more often just in smaller bits. When I've been really backed up I've asked my doctors for Picolax because Movicol doesn't work on me and gives me migraines but they won't prescribe it so inevitably I just end up more backed up. I also have some suspected outlet problems making the incomplete emptying worse - IBS its a nightmare! John Hunter's book is really good, some very good insights!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I suffer that as well and its a nightmare and I think the Movicol exacerbates it because I always find it makes me go to the toilet more often just in smaller bits. When I've been really backed up I've asked my doctors for Picolax because Movicol doesn't work on me and gives me migraines but they won't prescribe it so inevitably I just end up more backed up. I also have some suspected outlet problems making the incomplete emptying worse - IBS its a nightmare! John Hunter's book is really good, some very good insights!


----------

